# 9/23 dig



## appliedlips (Sep 23, 2007)

Josh and I were able to get out and dig a hole we had lined up for some time now.Turned out to be a fun one with a bunch of bottles including some real nice ones.The best was a killer teal or emerald Baltimore druggist bottle.Ended up with some nice flasks,sodas,a killer little plate,a redware jar, and about 30 local druggists.Most of it dated 1865-80 with the scroll flask and the redware being a little earlier.The hole was half in the neighbors yard and took some mining work but we ended up getting it cleaned without his yard falling in.Haha.It was about 9 or 10 ft. long and about six feet deep,unfortunately a newer brickliner cut into the juicy side.It was a fun dig and great getting some nice bottles again.Any info on the druggist is appreciated and I am sure Josh would be greatful.Doug


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 23, 2007)

Most of the embossed stuff.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 23, 2007)

Some of the better stuff.


----------



## madman (Sep 23, 2007)

wow now that is a freakin jackpot ! very nice guys mike


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 23, 2007)

man ,nice job guys! i still have not found a whole flask and that is my new goal for the up and coming digging season[] nice job ,matt


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 23, 2007)

freakin good dig man. keep em comin. 

 i understand if you wanted to be safe. sandy soil is a pain, but it doesnt hurt as much as the clay. [&:]

 Matt.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2007)

What a Haul! I'd be grinning from ear to ear if I dug three flasks like that, not to mention the rest of that pile. The druggist is a keeper for sure. I'd love to dig a colored one like that. Chris


----------



## woody (Sep 23, 2007)

Great dig, Doug.
 Maybe you can post some pics after they're cleaned up.
 I see a nice cathedral pickle in there.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 23, 2007)

WOWSER! If I ever have a dig like that in my lifetime I will be lucky.  Eddie's gonna poo bricks when he sees that!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 23, 2007)

nice stuff, clean em up, lets see!


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 23, 2007)

Doug,

 You had better luck then me today. I ended the day with truck problems due to some bad gas 150 miles away from my house. But I did manage to get home. But my NY digging trip is on hold for now and I get to spend tomorrow working on my truck. Alot less fun then digging an 1850s stoneliner in Brooklyn. But anyway. That teal druggist bottle is killer I've never even seen a piece of one in that color. Clear ones from that Pharmacy are scarce. I'd think you could easily get $500-$600 on that druggist anyday from one of the baltimore pharmacy collectors. I will have a look next time I'm downtown at the archives and see if I can Find you sone dates of operation for him.

 Chris


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of it cleaned up.  MINT!!!  7 1/8" tall 2 1/4"wide.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet Digs!

 Are you going to list the bottles? How about the Fruit Jar? Man I gotta Know!!!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 24, 2007)

WOW! Thats what i call a dig . Why to go .Thanks agian for a great show hope to see them clean up .bill


----------



## capsoda (Sep 24, 2007)

Great score Doug. Nothing better than a pile of great old bottles and jars to make a great day. Love that druggest and those tulip style pepper sauces.


----------



## TROG (Sep 24, 2007)

Doug,

 Some great finds and far better than my effort this weekend . I wish the bottles we find over here would clean as good as those .


----------



## diggincajun (Sep 24, 2007)

MAN I'm in tear's over here, you guys are really killing me. I could never find anythng remotely close to those flask in this are of the world. I would pay my own way up there sleep in the ditch, clean ya'll house, wash the car, do the laudry, paint the house, mow the lawn, just to go on a dig like that with ya'll.....you think I'm kidding, heck no. WOW that is what I call a spectactular dig. Great job guys, I hate ya'll [] in a good way.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the encouragement.I will try to post some clean pictures when I get some of mine clean.

     Trog,As far as being clean,that colored druggist was about the only one I seen that was covered in irradescence and etching.Just like black glass,some of the colored stuff holds up better in the ground.The flasks I took home will be hard to ever get clean.Thanks,Doug

     Cajun,Come on up sometime.I can't guarantee a loaded pit but we always have old places to dig.Doug

     Kevin,I think Eddie has been so busy he might not want to know,haha!I send him some good pics now and then  to get him going.Doug.Thanks for the nice words,buddy.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 24, 2007)

I think Doug meant that the pharm was the only one not covered in patina.  I'll try to get some more cleaned up after work today.  Thanks everyone for the positive posts, it definately makes it worth it.[]


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys got some great bottles out of that one! I am drooling over the flasks[:-]


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 24, 2007)

Josh & Doug,

 Nice digs, had to be fun!  The Bmore drug bottle is killer, great color and SIZE!  The baltimore book lists only three varients and 2 sizes in one of the varients.  All are listed as clear and two are listed as HYSORE & CORNING or HYSORE & CO with another address.  Only one is listed as W.F. HYSORE and HARLEM PARK, no monogram, no street address, it's a 4" oval.


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 24, 2007)

o man that baby came out clean too... that takes the cake when the good one is not only whole but clean to boot!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 25, 2007)

hi doug,  what a great dig. i  tried to do some checking in the balt. census,  1880 census list  mary hysore- widow- drugstore., cavery st. also son, jarrett. clark in drugstore.  also found ref. to wm. l. hysore  cival war records.  i will try to check in older census to see what i can find.   that is one great bottle.     rhona


----------



## idig (Sep 25, 2007)

wow! nice finds, looks like you were using a machine to dig judging by the tracks in the background. If I got to use a machine on my bottle digs I would probably have a pile of old stuff like that too. I have to use a shovel[]. Do you know someone with a JCB or something? Nice finds either way!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 25, 2007)

> wow! nice finds, looks like you were using a machine to dig judging by the tracks in the background. If I got to use a machine on my bottle digs I would probably have a pile of old stuff like that too. I have to use a shovel. Do you know someone with a JCB or something? Nice finds either way!!!!!!!


 
 lol. doug and his machine on his fake digs. lol


----------



## f1addict (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a pretty nasty cut on Doug's (or Josh's) thumb, especially if he was using a machine to dig.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

I knew you guys would catch on,damn it.Haha!Actually we dug by shovel in a yard and were looking to dig another pit but the heat got the best of us so we did the pick on a lot they were resurfacing for parking.I am surprised that nobody noticed the bottles were computer generated illusions.Just kidding guys.Thanks for the comments.Doug 


      In all actuality we dug this hole using the Pennsylvania method.Here are our tools.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

The cut is actually is actually done with special effects make up.Too funny!


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol geeze doug everyones catchin on to the fake digs!! Because im sure that youve had an unlisted baltimore teal druggist in a large size just sittin around your house so that you could put some mud on it and hold it in a yard and say you dug it!! I mean where did that really come from? lol You know next time instead of just adding a cut you could make it look like he lost a finger for a greater effect[]. Wow too funny. I love that druggist doug! and them flasks aint too shabby either[]


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

Tony, 

      Good idea!What do you think?This really is my middle finger on my left hand.


      I had it done years ago in anticipation for this post.I will go to any length to impress my doubters






*NO INTENT TO ANYONE,JUST A PICTURE OF MY FINGER*


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

By the way thanks Cobalt and Baltbottles for the info on the druggist.Here is a pic of a couple cool odds and ends stuff from the past two digs.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

Childs mug that would have been killer.The front would have read "To know the value of money try to borrow some" and "When the well is dry they know the worth of water".We thought is was two different cups and that we didn't have close to all of it.That was out of the pit the walls were caving in on,so no way to go back.It has a large hole in the other side.Poor Richards Almanac was written and published by Ben Franklin.These cups were made in England in the early to mid 1800's using sayings from his writings.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

The front


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweet little saucer with no damage.Normally the nice ones are always smashed and the plain ones are whole.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

This redware jar was one of my favorite finds.It is red clay and has a whitish pink glaze.I dig alot of this(always broken)in one particular city we dig.Some is pure white,I have never seen this glaze anywhere else and wondering if Chris or any of you other guys have.I am fairly certain it is local,so I was very pleased to get an intact peice.


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 25, 2007)

Close up of the glaze and red clay.It is true redware and I have a more traditionally glazed jar in the same form I dug nearby.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 25, 2007)

dont be givin away the PA tactics Doug. []


----------



## idig (Sep 26, 2007)

right back at ya! I don't care where you are digging. I even said you found some nice stuff. Your the one that took it the wrong way there buddy. All I said is that it looked like you were digging at a construction site. By the way you reacted one would think you had something to hide? I am not going to get baited into a confrontation with you and your buddies. I don't have the time. Besides, it seems like there is enough fighting on here as it is. You made some nice finds no matter how you dug them. But I will still flip you off back due to the fact you acted like someone that  is guilty of something![]


----------



## appliedlips (Sep 26, 2007)

I swear I meant absolutely nothing towards you.Thanks for your nice compliment.I was just having fun with all the BS that has been said about my posts by others.I thought everyone was just joking about the fake digs again.I didn't take what you said wrong at all.Sorry for the miscommunication.Doug


----------



## idig (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the personal message Doug. You are a good guy. I was NOT trying to insult you. I don't care how any of you dig your stuff. I just love seeing what everyone is finding. You find some old sh^t, I am not going to take that away from you. Digging is about having fun and doing what you love to do, not bickering like a bunch of little babies. I wish people in here would do more posting and less bashing. Keep posting your stuff, it's nice to see that the older stuff is still out there to find.


----------



## JGUIS (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.[]  Here's a few slightly cleaned up.  It's amazing the Baltimore came out so clean, cause everything else looks like we dug them out of a limestone quarry.






 Allen's Lung Balsam  Buchu and Iron  Blood & Liver Syrup  Kennedy's Medical Discovery  Ayer's Sarsaparilla  John J. Smith  Halford Leigestershire  Double Eagle 1/2 pint  Allen's Nerve & Bone  London Hair Color Restorer


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 27, 2007)

Josh Its just that good Baltimore glass holds up well in the ground LOL.

 Chris


----------



## baltbottles (Sep 27, 2007)

Doug,

 I like that redware Jar you found. I have seen some redware attributed as New England with sort of a pinkish white glaze. And I've seen a redware bowl with a white and green slip decration attributed to Hagerstown Md. However if your are finding alot of this type of ware and glaze locally I would bet it was being made by one of the local potters. Also The form dosen't look Mid Atlantic or New England. So another reason to give it a posable local attribution. I'd like to see some more pics of it and shards of similar pieces and of the regular redware glazed one you have.

 Chris


----------

